# From the Rose Garden



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Not the one in the white house.....LOL


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

gorgeous flowers...

My dad loved roses, he used to be a member of the Houston Rose Society. Thanks for bringing me some fond memories of him. I can only imagine the beauty of the flowers in Heaven.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

very nice..I will add this afternoon


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Gunnut, 

If I can't go fishing or go out and shoot pictures, I find myself tending the roses. I will post a picture of the entire bed once it takes off. I just joined the Houston Rose Society this past week.


----------

